

The Importance of Founders - anjneymidha
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/11/the-importance-of-founders/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=cb_daily&utm_campaign=email

======
exelius
Can't say that I agree with the premise.

I would agree that the _preference_ should be to keep the founder as CEO (for
many reasons, including those detailed in the article), but sometimes they
just don't have the right personality or skill set for it.

------
lessthunk
seen too many teams that great companies get acquired and the founders
disappear slowly, as upset with company politics .. very often a great product
will die slowly.

